# Why mow low in fall?



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

What's the logic behind mowing low in the fall?


----------



## Nomo (Jun 6, 2017)

BXMurphy said:


> What's the logic behind mowing low in the fall?


Some would say to lower the chance of a encounter with snow mold. Others may say to allow more sunlight to reach the crown of the grass plant. Still others would say to allow for proper air circulation to avoid the grass blades from maintaining too much moisture and matting down.

As for myself, I think my lawn looks best at about 3 inches so I take it down to 3 or so during fall where I have to maintain it as high as possible during the summer to keep it from burning so much from direct sunlight all day.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm keeping mine at 3" until Halloween. After that I'll go down to 2.5 and then 2" for the last mow before winter.


----------



## thinair (Oct 12, 2017)

Are you measuring from concrete to bottom of deck? I know the LCN pushes a ruler down in the grass to measure, but seems like too many variables for that measuring method such as height of dirt, push down pressure etc.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is the proper tool. https://www.rrproducts.com/Height-of-Cut-Prism-Gauge-product54918

It is just $250. 

A metal ruler will also work fine. Push down until it touches the soil. It will be close enough.

But, I have found that measuring the blade height to concrete is also close enough (~1/4in off). I unplug the spark, place a small 2 * 4 and push the blade to hit it. I then take it out and measure.

Reels have a measurement bar. There is a thread about it with videos.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

g-man said:


> But, I have found that measuring the blade height to concrete is also close enough (~1/4in off). I unplug the spark, place a small 2 * 4 and push the blade to hit it. I then take it out and measure.


I've been using the ruler method but I like the block of wood idea better. Now that I think of it, I have some spray graphite lubricant that will leave a nice mark after I spray it on the cutting edge of the blade.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Since you aren't using reels to cut greens, why not just get one of these :

https://www.greenpartstore.com/John-Deere-Mower-Deck-Leveling-Gauge-AM130907.html


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I lower it because its easier to mulch leaves and gets less matted down in the winter.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> I lower it because its easier to mulch leaves and gets less matted down in the winter.


The matting of the grass seems to be the preferred answer after a Google search. Shorter grass stands straighter and dries faster such that snow mold is less of a problem.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> I lower it because its easier to mulch leaves and gets less matted down in the winter.


Ditto. Although I can't get too low because my ground is uneven and i end up scalping the lawn. I can only get to maybe 2.5-3". This is with the riding mower.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I get snow mold here and there. Nothing too bad that can't be fixed with a rake and a few weeks in the spring.

My lawn will go into dormancy around cut at about three quarters of an inch this fall. It's pretty much in dormancy now actually.

Voles are a where different deal.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

i cut shorter to get airflow thru the lawn. summer months i cut 3.5 or 3.75" to try and keep moisture in and weeds out

The month of october i start mowing at 3"....then base my decision to go lower depending on weather. Cool nights with rain, i will go down to 2.75 (where i am now) maybe 2.5" by november 1 (again depends on weather) I wont go shorter than 2.5 as my yard is not flat or smooth, anything lower i will be scalping in spots so its not worth it.

We get alot of snow here in West Michigan. They are predicting a bad winter this year, so it will be top priority to have a leaf free lawn by first snowfall!!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I cut a nomix all year at 4in and it does just fine after minnesota winter.


----------

